# Lively Bew Betta Not Eating Properly



## Rufus_s_Mommy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all! I'm new to the fishforums, but not new to the fish world. I actually work at a pet store, and have had a betta before for almost 4 years- :rip: Mr. Pickles. I recently purchased a new betta (just last week) who is more than healthy, and very frisky- he does the whole "follow your finger" thing. Sadly, he isn't eating much at ALL! My first betta ate twice a day and was happy to get fed- he was a ziggy piggy!! However, the new guy- Rufus is only eating about a crumb a day- if that. :? His water temperature is always about 75, and I've tried feeding flakes, pellets, AND bloodworms! In the pet store he was eating pellets- and I assume he was eating there. Anything else I can do?? I've also noticed he's in that "pissy" mode- like he's seeing his own reflection and getting all fired up over it. I'm wondering if this is causing him to not eat... however he isn't always "fired up"! *sighs* I've asked everyone in the store- fish specialists included, and an online vet... lol... Perhaps someone else out there has a similar experience?? Thanks for your help.  :fish:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

He will probably start eating soon. Often when you buy one they won't eat for a few days and then they will start eating for no apparent reason. Just keep on trying. And, welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Mine did that when I first got him, he always refused flake or pellets, but he loves bloodworms and mosquito larvae, he gobbles them right up. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Trying live foods may help.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Live foods can be a good option. My first betta wouldn't eat when I brought him home for over a week. One day he just started eating, so go figure. They're all different and handle the stress of being transported quite differently. As long as he's active and doesn't appear to be diseased, I wouldn't worry too much yet.


----------



## Rufus_s_Mommy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Thanks a Million!*

Thanks all for your opinions. Like I've said, he's very active, hopefully you are all right, and he just needs time to adjust. Thanks again.


----------



## sharky (Aug 5, 2005)

I've had my betta for a month or two now and he will not anything but peas and green beans! He doesn't eat flake live or frozen food- but he will guzzle down peas. On the whole bettas are sometimes very picky eaters.


----------

